# Moose Meatloaf - first attempt



## sask attak (Jan 18, 2010)

Smoked my first meatloaf tonight, thanks to this site I have to say..didn't even think of this one. I sauted yellow & red peppers, yellow onion, grape tomatoes and garlic. Then hand mixed it into a pre-mix of 3:1 (moose:pork) that i flavored with red wine, clinatro, grated chedder, chpped mushrooms and various spices (curry, Montreal Chicken, fresh cracked pepper, sea salt).

Here are my Qviews from today.

Veggie mix


Moose/Pork mix


Formed and ready for smoke




Weber ready for action..preheated to 300F prior to placing meat...dropped to 250F for next 3 hours.


Finished product...




I also made a sauce to go on the sliced meatloaf. Compo of bbq sauce, ketchup, soy sauce, worcestershire sauce, brown sugar, horseradish, garlic, redwine, water and butter.


----------



## ronp (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks delicious.


----------



## brohnson (Jan 18, 2010)

YUMMY!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 18, 2010)

That looks good!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2010)

Man oh Man that looks like some killer meatloaf you have there. I have never had moose so it's that much better to me too. I also have smoked meatloaf and what I do is smoke it for a hour or so and then take it out of the pan after it stiffen enough to stay together in the smoker and finish it that way and your get alittle more smokey flavor.


----------



## sask attak (Jan 19, 2010)

Great idea.  I turned the middle and back burner on at first to heat up dishes and loaf quicker. That was only for about 15 min of so with Q at 400F, then I killed all but front burner and let it sit at 230-250F.  

Moose is like beef younger, leaner, better tasting brother, they just look like a huge donkey.  Rotisserie moose roast can't be beat.


----------



## piker (Jan 22, 2010)

great looking stuff. I agree moose meat is the best. Here in Alberta I get one about every 4 years [LEH] so I am always short. Where do you get yours? Piker


----------

